# install freebsd13.0 throw error:  mounting from zfs：zroot/ROOT/default failed with error 6



## osenberg (Jun 21, 2021)

STEP:
1. select Auto ZFS
2. install in WD BLACK SN 750 SSD
3. reboot
4. throw this error: mounting from zfs：zroot/ROOT/default failed with error 6

how to fixed it?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 21, 2021)

If on that location there is a root filesystem and a kernel you could try to reinstall the bootcode.


----------



## osenberg (Jun 21, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> If on that location there is a root filesystem and a kernel you could try to reinstall the bootcode.


I used refind for dual boot windows and freebsd, So may refind have leaded this error?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 21, 2021)

Can you post you refind.conf


----------



## osenberg (Jun 21, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Can you post you refind.conf


I have removed refind. I am going to try again without refind. Thank you very much


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 13, 2022)

osenberg please, what was the outcome?


----------

